# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  ريلج يسهر بررررع ولاآ يرد الاآ بنصآيف الليل .. وما يقولج كلمه حلوه .. تعآلي خذي نصيحه

## كلي برآءه

:Salam Allah: 


بنات من فترره ربيعتي كان اتقولي نصيـحه عجبتني وااااااايد .. 
وهيه مفيــده للي ريآآيييلهم وااايد يتاخروون بررع 
او للي ما يعرف يقدر حرمته بكلمه او بوســـه .. 


اللي تبي النصيحه تكتب بالعااام وانآ بطرشهآ لهآ بالخآآص 

مآ بي اكتبهآ عشآن الملقوفات  :Big Grin: 
عيب خخ 


بس والله انآ بديت اسويهآ و ريلي وقمت احس بالتغير ودوم ادعي لهآ .. 


طبعآ حبيت اقولكم يمكن هالحركه مآ تفيد الكل .. لانه الريآل عن ريآل يختلف بس انتي جريبي 
وهالحركه يبآلهآ مجهوود ولازم اتكونين متفيجه .. واكيد كل شي يهون هههه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## فن القفطان

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## Memo0o000

وانا اباها بعد 


وثانكس

----------


## vip الامارات

me toooo

----------


## .pure.

meeeeee tooooooooooo

----------


## ساحة القلم

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## قلب بيبي

وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

----------


## الجوري2005

انا بعد ابي اعرف الحركه

----------


## Roes

Me too

----------


## @أم عمر@



----------


## بنت البيت

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة بليز

----------


## الدلوعة*

أنا بعد ابي اعرف الحركه ....

----------


## عيوني دلال

طرشي ع الخاص حبوبه

----------


## جرح وحداوي

ابي الحركة لوسمحتي ممكن اطرشيها

----------


## عنـآد

مي تو ابيهآ ا ا ^^

----------


## "شموخ"

عاد كلنا نبغيهاا ههه

----------


## أحلى سندريلا

أنا بعد أبى الحركة
ومشكورة خيتووو
^_^

----------


## كلي برآءه

جاري الارسآآل 

وبالتوفيج

----------


## الضاميه

ممكن حبوبه

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

ربيعتي تباها  :Smile:

----------


## m_121314

بليييز ممكن الحررركة

----------


## توتي الكتبي

ياليت اعرفها

----------


## الوفا كله انا

ممكن اتخبريني الحركه

مع ان ريلي ماشالله ولله الحمد مايتأخر وجي بس سبحان الله يمكن تنفعني عقب خخخخ الله لا يقول
طرشيلي شو الحركه وشكرن

----------


## أم حـور

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة .... و تسلمين

----------


## Farfoosha

ممكن اطرشين لي الحركه.. السمووحه منج

----------


## فطومـة

*هههه شوقتينا اختي حتى اللي ما يتاخر زوجها برااا ودها تعرف

اكيد كلنا نبي نعرف 

والله يهني كل زوجين 

ويهنيكم*

----------


## أم رووواضي

انا ابيها ضروري

----------


## *أم عبدالرحمن*

الله يبارك فيج ممكن اطرشيلي الحركة .

----------


## كلي برآءه

جاري الاآرسآل الدفعه الـ 2 ^^

وادعولي بالذريه لو استفدوآ او ما استفدتوآ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nooor_uae

ممكن يالغاليه اطرشين لي الحركة على الخاص

----------


## ام شوق07

طرشيلي عالخاص

----------


## فلة للأبد

ساعديني
والله ريلي سافر عني واناااااا عايشة ب حالة باكتئاب

----------


## سما المراسي

وين الحركه اترياها احررررررر من الجمرررررررررررر
ممكن اتطرشينه في اقرب وقت

----------


## كلي برآءه

جاري الارسآل الدفعه الـ 3

----------


## حب أحمد

ابا أعرف

----------


## العين حبي

شو الحركة أبيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## حــــلاوه

فيني فضول خبريني خخخخ

----------


## gulb_liwa

^^
مي تو

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

انا بعد فيني فضول خخ

----------


## كلي برآءه

تم الارسآل 
بناات اللي فيهم فضوول 
يقولون الفضول ذبح العيوز ما ادري شو ههههه

لو كنتي مش معرسه قولي عسب ما اطرش لج حتى لو فيج فضول يوم تعرسين تعآلي بقولج 
بذمتكم بنات انا ما كتبته عشآن اللي مب معرسآت

----------


## كاشخه دوم

أبا أعرف الحركه

----------


## عنود الصييد

خبريني على الخاص

----------


## كلي برآءه

ان شآء الله بطرش لكم ^^

----------


## أم توتة

طرشي ع الخــاص  :Smile:  .,.

----------


## تاجرة عادية

هلا كلي براءه 

ريلي مايتاخر ابد حمد الله من البيت 

بس مكن في مستقبل يطلع خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

خبريني ع الخاص

----------


## فراولة العين

ممكن اطرشيلي على الخاص فديتج؟

----------


## pure soul~

*شنو هالحرركه الخطيره ههههه !!
أختي قرت الموضووع وحاابه تعرفها يعني طرشي ع الخااص*

----------


## star mona

وانا بعد ابغيها 
اترياج .....

----------


## حرم*الشيخ

طرشيلي لو سمحتي

----------


## M.E

me 2



Plz

----------


## ***دهن العود***

ممكن الحركة

----------


## Romantic

أنا بعد

----------


## كيفي قمر

*ممكن الحركـه*

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

أنا بعد أباها

----------


## الكعبيه

واناا بعد...ابيها


لو انه ريلي مايتاخر وايد حده 12

----------


## أم سلطان وسيف

الغالية أنا بعد أبا أعرف شوووووووووووه هالحركة

----------


## ام يااسر

انااا بعــــد ابغي اعـــــــــرف

----------


## السيدة الحلوه

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## أم بدر89

.... أنآ بعد >< ....


ثآآنكس ^________^

----------


## عزة الكون

ممكن ع الخاص حبيبتي

----------


## امة الرحمان

بارك الله فيك اختي ...

----------


## آم غآنم

ظربني فضووووول ابا اعرف بلييييييييييز

----------


## Candle

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## **أم غزلان**

انا بعد 

ME THREE

----------


## بريق*الماس

وانا بعد لو سمحتي

----------


## كاموميل

بسررررررررررعة عالخاص نباها ضروري خخخخخخخخخخ 

ومشكوره

----------


## سرى القلب

مرحبا 
انتي جنيت على نفسج ياكلي
أنا وربيعاتي الكتوات نبا نعرف الطريقه ههههه *_^

والله يرزقج بالذريه الصالحه يارب

----------


## baby123

هلا اختي 

ابي اعرف الحركة

----------


## ذعذاع

> أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة


ويزاج الله الف خير

اترياج...

----------


## هدوء ورزانه

وانا بعد ^^

----------


## العهود111

مــي تــو .. ـأأبيهـ،ـأإ .. ^^

----------


## لحظهـ ..!

مي توووو ؟

----------


## موازي حبي

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## مـــــريم

ونا اباها وشكرا فديتج

----------


## ارضي ربي

وانا بعد ابغيهاااا خااااص

----------


## بنت الرميثات

Me TOO PLZ .....

----------


## حزن القصيـد

صوبنا .. صوبنا .. بارك الله فيج ...

----------


## احساس قلبه

مي توووو اباااهااا..,

----------


## غنية بطبعي

أنا بعد اريد اعرف اذا ممكن

----------


## @أحلى فرفورة@

ريلي ولله الحمد مايتأخر بس ابا اعرف الفضول يذبح هههههه ويزا ج الله خير

----------


## كلي برآءه

ان ششآء الله بنات بطرشهآآ لكم كلكم ع الخااص 
اتريوآ علي حبتيين .. 
ودعواتكم لي بالذريه

----------


## سوووووسة

ابا أعرف الحركة لوسمحتي ممكن اطرشينها

----------


## عهوودي

ممكن أعرف شو الحركة خبرينا

----------


## ملكة الدروب

انا بعد ابا اعرف طرشيلي عالخاص لو ما عليج امر عزيزتي

----------


## حبيبة القلوب

انا اريدها بعد

----------


## حلوه و دلوعه

ممكن انا ابيهاا

----------


## gayaat

Me ToOoO
Plz

----------


## محتااارة

انا بعد بليييييييييييييز

----------


## فراولة راك

اوكي طرشي 

بنشوف يمكن يغير فيهم شي

ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## غـنـآتـي

ممكـــن عالخاص ^_<

----------


## ام بدور1

ممكن اعرف الحركه عالخاص

----------


## دلوعة راك

ونا بـعــد ^^

----------


## ام بوشهاب

انا بعد طرشيلي عالخاص حبيبتي

وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## قوشي

ممكن عالخـــــــــــــــــــاص  :Smile:

----------


## أم شموله

me toooo

----------


## بندول

انا بعد ابى اعرف

----------


## emirian777

وانا بعد ابا اعرف يمكن تفيد وياه ؟؟؟

----------


## it's-Me

ابا اعرف الحركه ^^

----------


## roooah

أنـــــــــــــــا أبي أعرف الحركه

----------


## آم سع ـيد

وآنآ بعد صوووبي .. طرشيلي آيآهآ ع آلخآص لآ هنتي ..
وربي يرزقني ويرزقج بآلذرية آلصآلحة في آلقريب آلعآجل يآ رب .. 

^____^

----------


## شوق الامارات

وانا اباها بعد 


وثانكس

----------


## صدى حنيني

شو هيه الحركه افيدينا

----------


## هديل 22

ممكن اعرف شووووووووووووووو بسرعه فديتج

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

ونحن الملقوفآت عرآيس آلمستقبل الحلوآت هب كآسرين خآطرج  :Frown: 

مآيندرى يمكن نصيحتج تعمربيت سآسه قوي . .

عيل آنآ بعد آبآ طرشي لي  :Big Grin:  ~> يآريآله  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## UM_7MDH

مي تووو فديتج ,,,,

ومشكووره ع الافاده,,

----------


## مرود كحالي

ممكن اطرشين لي الغاليه  :Smile: 
وتسلمين

----------


## العوف

اب اب اب

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

طرشيها ...

مع ان ريلي مايسهر خخ

----------


## droob

وانا بعد ابيها

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

ذابحني الفضول طرشيلي 

مع انه ريلي مطيح فالبيت من 10 بس اللي قاهرني انه وقت العصر والمغرب ما اشوفه وهالشي يذبحني

----------


## نــآني 2010

شو انا ابا بعد

----------


## - براءة -

مي توو لو سمحتي ارسليها لي ع الخاص

----------


## Im Here

اختي ممكن اعرف النصيحة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عذراي22

وانا بعد اابيها على الخاص

----------


## منوه الحلوه

> ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## احب الورد

انا بعد ابيها

----------


## أم الريم 2005

أنا الغالية بعد أريد

----------


## الجوري 44

me 222222222

----------


## ليلي دموع

ومنكم نستفيد
نترياااج

----------


## مس 911

ممكن النصيحة ع الخاص ؟؟

----------


## حرم الكتبي ™

انا بعد طرشيييلي

----------


## كيوت توت

بغيت الحركة لو سمحتي

----------


## marayeem

ابا اعرف الحركه

----------


## موزة ام سواف

ياريت اتخبريني انا اعاني وايد من هاي المشكلة بلييز

----------


## اسعد تعيسه

ظرشينا نشوف

----------


## الدلوعة111

ممكن النصيحة 
اترياج بسرعة

----------


## Miss_Patchi

> الله يبارك فيج ممكن اطرشيلي الحركة .

----------


## حطموك

انا
أباها
بعد

----------


## افغانيه

وانا بعد اباها

----------


## maryo0o0m

هههههههههه

وانا بعد طرشيها لي

----------


## ...(مريّة)...

يالله نتريا ^__^

----------


## lotus-girl

شو هي النصيحة حبوبة؟؟

----------


## minoucha

وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

----------


## طموحـي غير

يا كثرهم اللي يسهرون براااااع 

انا ولله الحمد يتاخر بس بالمعقول ..... بس قمت اشك فيه مستقبلا من كثر هايلا هع هع 

طرشيها عالخاص فديتووو

----------


## اميرة الورد1

......مشكورة يالغلااا.......ممكن طرشلي هالحركه.........

----------


## والله انثىQQ

واناااااااااا

----------


## ام الشباب

انا ابااا حبووووبة
ان شاالله تنفع^^

والله يعطييج الف عاافية

----------


## ~Nawary~

ممكن تطرشيلي اياها

----------


## sшeeтy

آبـآآهـــآآآ ^^

طرشيلي على الخـآص ^^

----------


## كلي برآءه

عرآيس المستقبل لا هههه في المستقبل بقووولكم ههههه

بناات عن الفضوول الزآآيد لو ريلكم ما يتآآخر قولوآ الحمدلله لا تفآآلوووون و تجهزون الدوى قبل الفلعه  :Big Grin: 
وفديتكم تسلمون ع دعااويكم

وصلت صفحه 17 .. 
وان شآء الله بطرش للكل

----------


## roro roro

ممكن تبعتى الحركة على الخااص
بس اوعى تكون مقلب
ازعل منك قوى

----------


## ذهب

انا عاد جربت كل الطرق واستنفدتها كلها ومليت وتعب خاطري وبرد بس للاستفاده ابغي اعرف شو سويتي ..بموووووت من القهر...

----------


## نااادر وجوودي

أناااا بعد اباا اعرف  :Smile:

----------


## مودية بوظبي

مي تووو 


اتريااج

----------


## غاية لا تدرك

انا ابا اعرف شو 
الله يرزقج بالذريه الصالحه يا رب

----------


## أم حمدة2008

لا ما أحتاااااااااااااااااجها .....

----------


## شجرة توت

طرشيلي لو سمحتي

----------


## naggwa

انا كمان طرشلى على الخاص

----------


## سمـــو~

السلام عليكم ...
اممممم
ابغي اعرف من باااب الفضول...~

----------


## آمــــال

انااا ابييييها

----------


## نهلة سيد

me tooooooooooooo

----------


## @[email protected]

حبوبه ممكن اطرشيلي الحركه

----------


## الصدر الحنون2

مي تو الغلا انا اعاني وااااااااااااايد  :Frown:

----------


## كلي برآءه

> لا ما أحتاااااااااااااااااجها .....


هههههههههههه الحمدلله في وحده ما تبآآه ريحتيني ههههههههههه
ربي يحفظ ريلج لج يآربي

----------


## احلى بنوته...

ممكن اطرشين لي فديييتج

----------


## غلاي a

meeeeee tooooooooooo

----------


## uae_student

انا بعدددد

----------


## وينك ؟؟؟

لا إتحاتين بنات هالأيااااااااااام يعرفون أكثر عن المعرسات هع هع 

الحمد لله ريلي مب مقصر معاي وما يسهرررر

----------


## وردة القرنفل

وانا ابا اعرف ضروري لأني صدق تعبانة من تصرفاته وايد تضايقني

----------


## أم علاوي20

بليز خبريني محتاجة للنصيحه

----------


## ام مهره و شمه

انا بعد ابغي استفيد

----------


## خياره

وانا بعد

----------


## miss dxb_89

انا بعد

مع الخيل يا شقرا لووول

----------


## راعية الذيد

طرشي لي على الخاص

----------


## برد الصيف

طرشي لي الطريقة

----------


## ريانة_العود

ممكن اعرف لو سمحتي

----------


## جفوني

Mee too 


Abaaha

----------


## الحور

الغاليه ابغي النصيحه فديتج

----------


## غلا دعيج

ونا بعد ابي اعرف لا تتاخرين طرشيلي

----------


## Um meetha

فديتج ممكن

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

الله يهديج جان كتبتيها


انا بعد ابااااااااااااهااااا

----------


## قنيصة شوا&ـين

ممكن اطرشيها ^^

----------


## كلي برآءه

حبيبآتي في بنات بغيت اطرشه له صندووق الوآرد مترووووس .. اللي ما رسلت لهآ اطرشي لي رسآله اذكرني 
اناآ وصلت صفحه 22 
وجاري الارسآآل

----------


## كلي برآءه

> الله يهديج جان كتبتيها
> 
> 
> انا بعد ابااااااااااااهااااا



ما اتعرفين في بنات و حريم مطوعات في المنتدى شريفات مكه ( البعض )
لو حطيته بالعاام بيسون لي فيه قلت ادب والـــــــــــخ

----------


## كلي برآءه

> الله يهديج جان كتبتيها
> 
> 
> انا بعد ابااااااااااااهااااا



ما اتعرفين في بنات و حريم مطوعات في المنتدى شريفات مكه ( البعض )
لو حطيته بالعاام بيسون لي فيه قلت ادب والـــــــــــخ 

مافيني ع الحشره 
ومع ذآلك قلت ابي افييد الي محتاجه 
لانهآ نصيحه فادتني والحمدلله

----------


## تاليا

وانا بعد اذا ممكن؟؟ :Smile:

----------


## الامل القريب

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## بدروه

مي تووووووووووو فدييييتج مع انه حمدلله متاحه من هالنااحيه ماشالله عليه
بس للاحتيااااااااط خخخ
اجوف كل العضوات مشاركين خخ

----------


## روح المعال

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## همس القصيد

اختي طرشي لي اباه يتعلق فيني ويهتم فيني من اييالبيت يدور الفراش ولا التلفزيون

----------


## أسااامي

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## اخت سلامه

انا بعد اباها

----------


## غرامة الشو

مي تو ابغيها ^^

----------


## آنفآإسَسَه

آخخ لاه

يعني إلا تقهرونا 

اوفف 

خخخ

----------


## happymeal

ممكن اطرشيها لي الغاليه

----------


## دلــع

انا ابغيها بعد

----------


## عروس جديمه

انا بعد ارجوج

----------


## al-fiyafi

meee 2

----------


## جرحني غلاك

أنا بعد ابي اعرف الحركه ....

----------


## AMAL0.0

ممكن اعرف الحركه ^^

----------


## om 7amada

شو النصيحة حبيبتي؟؟؟؟

ومنكن نستفيد

----------


## أمـ مـهـير ..

ممكن اطرشيلي على الخاص فديييتج ..
اترياج الغاليه ..

----------


## PeraZan

مي 2 

ممكن اعرف الحركه ^^ 

ومشكوره مقدما اختيه

----------


## خلاص يعني

شو الحركة ؟
انا بعد وياهم ابيها

----------


## ايام حلوة

انا بعد

----------


## maitha2

ممكن اعرف شو هي الحركة

----------


## أم محمد 99

وانا أبغي أعرفها

----------


## كيووووووت

مي تووووووووووووووو

----------


## دُرر :-)

ممكن أعرف الحركه
و إن شاء الله تفيدني

----------


## عراقيب العين

طرشيها ع الخاص  :Smile:

----------


## الجريحه_555

هلا بروءه شو الحركه ممكن أعرف  :Smile:

----------


## ضايق الصدر

طرشيها على الخاص

----------


## مشاعر00

me toooo

----------


## سآحرة العين.!

انا بعد ارييد اعرف !!

----------


## قوية باس

ممكن الحركه اختي

----------


## CLASSY LONDON

Ana aba a3rfha lw sm7ty

----------


## همس المشأعر

كنت داخله بتلفوني ودشيت من لابي بس عشان اعرف الحركه ^^

----------


## البرنسيسة

وانا بعد طرشيلي على الخاص....اترياج

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

قولي لنا

----------


## مرآآم

ممكن اطرشي لي

----------


## غلا الدنيا222

وانا بعد ابيها........

----------


## العيناوية عنيدة

وانا بعد ابغيها ممكن

----------


## e7sas_3`ali

ابااا اعرف ممكن ؟.؟؟

----------


## وجـه الخيـر

meeeeee tooooooooooo

----------


## emaratia

وانا بعد اباها


^_^

----------


## مووزووه

ابي اعرف الخطه لو سمحتي

----------


## عـــلايه راك

+_______+

----------


## روز78

وأنا بعد أبيها

----------


## alholwa

ممكن حبيبتي اطرشيها لي

----------


## ماخذ القلب

*أبببببببى 
طرشيـــــــــــــــــــــلي بليز  *

----------


## shgoon

me too

----------


## ام محمد 9119

انا ابغيها

----------


## عروس~ظبيـانيه

عالخاااااااص لو سمحتي  :Smile:

----------


## موجوده هني

هلا وانا بعد اريدها

----------


## أم سارونه~~

زين و الله حركااات 

ممكن أعرفهااا أباا أجربهــ ^_~

----------


## مــلوكــه

هع تعرفون أول مآدشيت أقول شسالفه الموضوع فرش والردود مآ شآء الله وصلت 

الـ 100 وتعدت..

طلع الموضوع مب هين.. خخ

تسسلمين كلي برآءه والله يرزقج اللي تتمنيه ويسعدج يآرب..

وأتريآ الحركه ع الخآص..

----------


## ام مايد..

وانا بعد فديتج

----------


## >>FLANA<<

طرشيها ولا عليج امر فديتج

----------


## wideeyes

hahahah klna nba el 7rkaaaa

----------


## الراع

شوووو هالحركه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## برنسيسه دلع

انا بعد ابغيها بلييييييييز

----------


## أحلام علي

برووووووووووووووووووووووووووء انا ابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فضول خخخخخخخخخخخخ

تعاي جي ماتتصلين

><

----------


## الدرة المصونه

انا ابا اعرف^^

----------


## همس البحوور

يوم الكل طالبينها طرشيها ع العام وإلا بينحذف الموضوع هههههههههههههه اسولف
الحمدالله ريلي حده عشر تبارك الرحمن بس بعد خبريني وطرشيها يمكن يرد ثمان هههههههههههههاي :12 (79):  طماعة خخخخخخخخ

----------


## همس البحوور

طلعوا كل اللي في المنتدى رياييلهم يسهرون يعني مافي داعي وحده فيكم تزعل على تأخير ريلها لأن معاها قوم ماشاء الله يترين في البيوت ههههههههههههههههههه والله إن موضوعج عجييب

----------


## حبيبة حمادي

طرشيليه ايــــــــاهاااا غلايه ....

----------


## نيلا2

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## ريش الطاووس

وانا بعد ابغيهاااا خااااص...................واذا ما في عادي خلو الشباب ياخذون راحتهم ويا ربعهم.......

----------


## fatoooooom

وانا بعد ابغيها .....

----------


## om Abood

ابي اعرف ممكن؟

----------


## *العاااامرية*

بليييييييييييييييز اختي والله العظيم انا من الحريم اللي اتدور اي حل 
عشان هذي السالفة 

والله اني بدعيلش بظهر الغيب بس ان شاء الله تضبط معاااااي 

وطرشيلي ايااااااااها عالخاص

----------


## قلبي صويبي

ممكن اتطرشين لي لو سمحتي ^^

----------


## 2008 عرسي

وانا بعد عالخاص

----------


## soso0

مي تووو بليز

----------


## مهاري محمد

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## الغر الحشيم

*براءة فديتج كم بطرشينها حق 250 حرمة !!

جان كتبتيها ع العام بدون تفاصيل و ريحتي عمرج

الحين اليهال و الملقوفات هالزمن يعرفون كل شي اكثر عن الحريم المعرسات*

----------


## GirLysh

مشكووره حبيبتي
بس عاد انتي شو دراج اللي بطرشيلها الحركه ملقوفه ولا معرسه !!
اكتبي الحركه ع العام وخلاص

----------


## UM SHMASY

ممكن اعرف الحركة

----------


## sweet_jojo

طرشيه فديتج ^^

----------


## @@[email protected]@

هلا الغاليه وانا بعد لان مادري شو فارنه

----------


## alseeri

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## sweeeet

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## علوكه

انا بعد تعبت منه ومن سهره طرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## يالحظ ركز شوي

طرشيلي انا بعد ^^

والله يرزقج بالذريه الصالحه عاجلا غير اجلا يارب العالمين ...

----------


## القرموشة

طرشيلي انا بعد

----------


## غايه

طرشيلي ياها فديتـح ..

----------


## *همس*

وانا بعد ابغيهااااا

----------


## موزة ام سواف

مشكورة اختي وماقصرتي يجعلة في ميزان حسناتش

----------


## زيباشو

عرفتها ههههههههههههه












































اتغشمر ...

----------


## دنياالاسلام

انااااااااااااااااااااااا ابيها بليييييز وبسرعة

----------


## غلا علي

وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

----------


## العفريتة

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## *غرنوقه*

Ana Ba3ad Please Send 

thnx

----------


## super eimy

شو شو شو انا بعد ابا اعرف ^_^

----------


## H&M.

meeee tooooo

----------


## امورة العين

وانا بعد

----------


## baby rak

ممكن اطرشين لي ع الخاص شوهي

----------


## glbe

شو آلحركـــه؟

----------


## شب يلدا

> بنات من فترره ربيعتي كان اتقولي نصيـحه عجبتني وااااااايد .. 
> وهيه مفيــده للي ريآآيييلهم وااايد يتاخروون بررع 
> او للي ما يعرف يقدر حرمته بكلمه او بوســـه .. 
> 
> 
> اللي تبي النصيحه تكتب بالعااام وانآ بطرشهآ لهآ بالخآآص 
> 
> مآ بي اكتبهآ عشآن الملقوفات 
> عيب خخ 
> ...



ممكن اعرف الحركة.. مافي شي ما سويت له حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل عليه .. يبغون الحرمه اتكون سوبرمان في كل شي و اخر شي عيونهم على الفلبينيات و الخدامات

----------


## خفيفة الروح

يالله ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## راعية الزعفرا

عالخاص

----------


## junuary_22

لو سمحت ابغي الطريقة......

----------


## M&M..

طرشيلي فدييتج يمكن تفييد

----------


## أم تم

انا بعد ابا الحركه فديتج

----------


## الوفيه

شو هي النصيحة؟

----------


## أم مريم

انا بغيت الطريقة مع اني جربت كل الطرق بس مافي فايده..

----------


## [email protected]

وانا بعد ابيها للمستقبل

ملقوفه هع

والله يعطيج العافيه

----------


## ليل الامارات

ابا الحركة لوسمحتي مع اني مظايجه منه هاليومين وما ارمسه زين ويحسبني برظى اروحي مخلني للايام وكل حين يشيك بعدني زعلانه ولا 
لا وبعد يسأل ماخلص الزعل حبيبي اففففففففف مافي احساس

----------


## غلاي عفراء

وانا بعد ابغيها خخخخ

----------


## الياسية وبس

وانا اباها بعد

----------


## عيونك دنياي

فديتج ممكن اطرشين حقي ؟؟

----------


## دريمه

ماشالله طابور طويل
ممكن الحركة

----------


## FatLady

وانا اباها بعد 


وثانكس

----------


## لحظة امل

me toooo

----------


## reemoo20

*مرحبااا الغلااا

شحاالج؟؟

اناا بغيت اعرف لو ما عليج امر..

وثاانكس مقدمااا*

----------


## بكت عيني

حبوبه أنا بعد أبا أعرف... مشكووووره

----------


## lonely

انا بعد ابااها فديتج

ثانكس

----------


## ضي القمر..

طرشيلي عالخاص ماعليج امر

----------


## HATAAN

meee to0o0 baby

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

طرشيلنا ما عليج امر

----------


## ام محمد وجودي

ممكن النصايح على الخاص ومن وين تعلمتي

----------


## tootsi

دخيييييييييييييييلج طرشيلي الطريقة، دخيييييييييييييلج

----------


## تم تم

^_^

--------------------

----------


## أحلى جوريه

*انا بعد اباها فديتج ..........*

----------


## ام طلولي

:Salam Allah: 
ممكن اطرشيلي الطريقة حبوبة

----------


## tootsi

دخييييييييييييييييييلج احتاجها ضروري ضروري، الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## زوجه الرميثي

وانا بعد اريد اعرف الحركه

----------


## um aldl3

انا بعد ابغي اعرف الحركه؟؟

----------


## pink rose.

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

*

*

----------


## ليونيل

الغالييه ممكن اطرشين لي

----------


## منت_ملكي

هلا حبوووبه ..

ممكن تخبريني عن الحركه ..

^_^

----------


## om-yousif

هلااا حبوبة 
ممكن تطرشين لي الحركة احم احم ^^ ونأدب هالريايل

----------


## ام السعف

وآآآآو ممككن تقوليينلي هالنصييحه .. 

ريلي يبيله تاديب هالايام خخخ ,,

----------


## اندومي بالشطه

وانا بعد ابا الحركه اختي كلي براءه

----------


## شجون 33

انا بعد ابيها .. طرشيها الي لو ما عليج كلافه ^^


والله يسر اموورج ويحنن قلب زووجج عليج

----------


## معالي الوزيرة

meeeeee tooooooooooo

----------


## محتاجة قلب

ممكن اختي الحركة عالخاص ؟؟
يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## LADY LOVE

اناااااااا بعدددددد

----------


## أم شمسان

ممكن لو ماعليج امر اطرشينها

----------


## روح الشوق

me tooo

----------


## منية الروح

شو الحركة اختي؟؟

----------


## memestore

ممكن تخبريني شو الحركه

----------


## $شيخة$

*شو هي الحركة ..ممكن تخبرينا,,,*

----------


## ظبيااانية*

ممكن اطرشين النصيحه
وثانكس مقدماا

----------


## قهْوة

ممكن اطرشين النصيحه
وثانكس مقدماا

----------


## كر@@ز

ممكن على الخاص

----------


## جروووح انسانة

شو النصيحه نطرش رساله يقول ان صدندوقج ممتلئ

----------


## امونه

ممكن الطريقة بليييزززز

----------


## نبض الصحاري

مي تو ^^ لو ماعليج امر

----------


## خفاياالروح

وانا بعد الغاليه شوقتيني

----------


## دانتيلة

me toooo

----------


## كعبية عسل

مي توو ابيها بليزز

----------


## ستروباري

انا بعد اذا ممكن اطرشيلي

----------


## Miss Cat

مي تووو بليز  :Smile:

----------


## ضي القمـــر

مي توو خيتو طرشيها لو سمحــــــــتي ^_^

----------


## أم اليمامه

انا بعد ابيها

----------


## سالي نون

وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

----------


## silent soul

انا بعد ابيها

----------


## الزعابيه111

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ماشاءلله 

يالله بجربهااا ف ريلي وبجوف النتيجه

طرشي فديتج

----------


## عاشقة أمها

وانا بعد لو سمحتى ويسلمووو .....

----------


## غزلـان

وااو . . شوو هالنصييييحة !! 

لو ماعليج كلافة كلي براءة طرشي لي ع الخاص ^__^

-->> احتياط حق المستقبل *.^

----------


## ! بنت الورد !

ممكن ع الخاص .

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

وأنا بعد أباآآآها
 :Smile:

----------


## غزاله بوظبي

ابااااااااااااااااااااااااهااااااااا محتااااااااااااايه وايد اعاااااااااااانـــــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## أم علاوي20

ممكن تطرشيلي على الخاص محتاجه لهنصيحه وااايد بليييييز

----------


## &ام كشة&

:13 (21):  وانا بعــــــــــــد

----------


## slafah

me too

----------


## ام الريم 1

ممكن الغالية الحركة

----------


## عيون قصيد

ممكن الطريقة

----------


## الأمل85

خاطري اعرف
الحمدلله ريلي ما يسهر 
بس فضول الحريم مشكوره عزيزتي

----------


## لبى قلبه

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## صمت الجفون

مايغيب ..لنصايف الليل بس بخليها احتياط خخخخخخ

----------


## فنــــــــدوه

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## مرااااايم

ع قوله بعض البنات نبيها للاحتياط خخخ
اذا ما عليج امر ..^^
ويعطيج العافيه ..

----------


## عيون ذباحه

me toooo

----------


## AL WAFA

ميييييييييييييييييي توووووووووووووو ابا اعرف

----------


## قايده الغزلان

ممكن اعرف

----------


## مازنة

وماقصرتى لو ترسليهاعالخاص

----------


## شوق_العيون

طرشيلي اختي براااااءه 


بسررررررررررعه

----------


## ميرة الظاهري

قوليها على الخاص

----------


## هبوب العين

فخاطريه اعرف شو السر بس ماظني بينفع بنيرب وبنجوف

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

> meeeeee tooooooooooo

----------


## sama DXB

مي تو  :Smile:

----------


## حلاوتي

خبريني ... ..

----------


## شامسية وأفتخر

و انا بعددددددددد

----------


## musalel

I need it PLZ

----------


## تسونامي

اووووووووف 

الكل عنده فضول 

كنتي كتبتيها ع العام 

ارسلي

----------


## wowis

مي تو

----------


## asoola55

أنا بعد حبيبتي ابا اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## DanoOoh

مي تو

----------


## مهاري88

انا بعد لووول اتريااج

----------


## شباااااصة

me too

----------


## وردة N

طرشي لو سمحتي

----------


## دمعه سعيدة

انا بعد ابيهاااااااااا

----------


## ام سيف121

انا بعد اباااا

----------


## *شموسه دبي*

ابا ابا ابا الحركــه 
طرررشي

----------


## Dala3uae

انا بعد اباها 

ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## دلع MS

الغاليه ممكن اعرف شو النصيــحه 

مشكوره الغاليه على الموضوع 

ربي يرزقج الذريه الصالحه ياااااااارب

----------


## حياتي معاه بس

انا بعد لوسمحتي 


يزاج الله خير

----------


## حمرا

انااا انااا ابااهاا ريلي معذبني بتأخيره كل يوم=(

"لة كتبتيهاا ع العاام احسن بدل ما تطرشينها لكل وحده فوق ال50 عضوه"

----------


## مويز

وأنا بعد

----------


## قلب ريلي

أناا بعد ابيهااا .. ومنكم نستفيد  :Smile:

----------


## روح الجنة

طرشيها ع الخاص

----------


## غروووب

ممكن اطرشيلي الطريقة على الخاص

----------


## فلفل بارد

اناااا..

----------


## Bent_Al_Ameeri

حبوبه طرشيلي الحركه

----------


## ▪•{خـليجـيـہ

انا داشه باسم اختي طرشيها حقيه ابغيهااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ضروري ؟؟؟؟

----------


## cinnabon

ع الخاص بليييييييييييييز

----------


## Dantail_85

انا أبا النصيحه ^_*

----------


## بنت القمر.

أنا بعد ابي ها حركة

----------


## بنت آل نهيان

ممكن أعرف الحركه .. ؟

----------


## السيدة ملعقة

والله لوكتبتيها عالعام وايد احسن كلنا نبي نعرف

----------


## ارماااني انا

فديتج انا بعد ابا النصيحه

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

ممكن اطرشين لي الحركه هههههههه ^^
ومشكوره مقدما

----------


## أم سلامه2006

ليش ماتحطينها ع الخاص

----------


## $فراولة حلوة$

> وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

----------


## حبيبة سالم

مرحباااااااااا..كلي براءة 
ممكن الحركه فديتج

----------


## ساره الكعبي

وانا بعد أبا أعرف الحركه

----------


## بدروه

للمره الثاانيه اكتبلج واطلب منج اطرشيلي عالخااااااااص 
ممكن ...!!!!
والسمووحه

----------


## الساميه ++

مي تو

----------


## روح وليد

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MEAN-GIRL

انا بعد يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام عبيد_87

ممكن اطرشيلي فديتج^^

----------


## ღcute girlღ

> مي تو

----------


## بثنـــه

*اشتغلت اللقافة .. 

ممكن نعرف الحركة ؟؟؟*

----------


## كلي برآءه

ان شآء الله الحين بطرش لكن ^^
سوري انشغلت امس

----------


## ام حمدان16

> بنات من فترره ربيعتي كان اتقولي نصيـحه عجبتني وااااااايد .. 
> وهيه مفيــده للي ريآآيييلهم وااايد يتاخروون بررع 
> او للي ما يعرف يقدر حرمته بكلمه او بوســـه .. 
> 
> 
> اللي تبي النصيحه تكتب بالعااام وانآ بطرشهآ لهآ بالخآآص 
> 
> مآ بي اكتبهآ عشآن الملقوفات 
> عيب خخ 
> ...


عل خاص فديتج

----------


## غلا روح

وانا ؟  :Frown:

----------


## كلي برآءه

بنات انا طرشت .. 
واللي ما وصلهآ ترآسلني ع الخااص .. 
لانه صدق الردوود وايد 
ما اتوقعت انه كل لهذه الدرجه وايد ريآيل يسهرون برع .. 
تعبت وانآ اطرش خخ

----------


## al3neida

طرشيلي فديتج ^_^

----------


## فاطمة الكعبي

انا ابيها بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## Chocoholic

و أنا بعد أباب اعرررف

----------


## فديتني شمة

meee tooo I need it please

----------


## أنا و بس

me toooo

----------


## عكروشة

ممكن ع الخاص 
ويزاج الله خير

----------


## صورة مخفية

انا بعد بغيت اعرف السر  :Smile:

----------


## احساس نادر

انااا بعد ابييهااا

----------


## samr

قولي خلينا نستفيد

----------


## мιѕѕ gυ¢¢ι

me too privately ^^

----------


## المحروقي

طرشي لي اختي

----------


## 3so0ola

انا مالجه بس عطينا من هالزين حق Plan B لووووووووووول اترياج

----------


## uae_123

انا ابيها بلييييز

----------


## غلا شهوب

انا بعد ابا  :Smile:

----------


## đł3.šтчłıšн

ابا ابا هههههه

----------


## داينه

وانا بعد ابيها

----------


## أحلى الفساتين

وانا بعد ^^

----------


## al3enawya 999

mee too

----------


## اللآلئ

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## FFF

ممكن ها الحركه بلييييييز عل الخاص

----------


## wadia

السو مي

----------


## جامعية

طرشي عالخاااااااااااااااااااااص متزوجه

----------


## ام الغالي2005

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## رشةعطر80

ممكن الحركة

----------


## سحايب الشوق

ابغيهاا طرشيها واذا عندج افكااار طررشي مره ثاانيه

----------


## خفايا_روح

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## هنوف مدلعه

مي توووو

----------


## Asooma

me 222222222222222222222

----------


## سمر اليدايل

أنا بعد...

----------


## أداوي جروحي

ممكن اعرف شو هي الحركة

----------


## قماري

مي تووووو^^

----------


## مس هواجس

مي تو(:

----------


## الـجـمـيـريـه

انا بعد ^_^

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

هههههههه ملقوووفه

----------


## مالها وجود

يالله بعد انا اترياج ... يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام -سالم

شو ها للحين ما ردت علينا

----------


## شموخ حفيت

شو الحركه ،،، ياليت ترسلين لي

----------


## دلع -_-

ابغي اعرف شو هي النصيحة

----------


## شجون 33

بنات الي طرشولهم ع الخااص يطرشوونه للبنات الثانيين احس بيكوون ضغط ع كلي براءه .. وايديين الي طالبيين ..

او تكتبيينه ع العاام ..

----------


## @ام نور @

اتمنى اعرف هالحركه

----------


## بنت مايد

انا بعد ع الخاص...

----------


## هِـمـّـــة

مي توو

----------


## remany_shj

ممكن ع الخاااااااااااص

----------


## كستر

ونا بعد فديتج طرشيلي

----------


## عواشه85

انا بعد ابيها

----------


## بدون اسم؟

ممكن علي الخاص

----------


## حلم السراب

ممكن اعرف شو الحركه؟؟

----------


## Back 2 Home

انا بعد ابا اعرف خخخخ

----------


## kash5ah_girl

ممكن أعرف الغالية النصيحة ؟؟؟

----------


## ام خالد2010

ممكن النصيحه واشكرج غناتي

----------


## همي اكبر مني

ونا بعد ابيها
ونا بعد وانا بعد
ونا بعد

----------


## سلامة عيونكم

*خيييييير

كلكم رياييلكم يسهرون برع البيت وما يقولون لكم كلمة حلوة

يحليلكم والله .. غمضتوووونـــــــي ههههههه
*

----------


## ميمي 111

ريلي يوم برع احسن لي من يوم يكون فالبيت خخخخخخخخخخ احسه لصقه ههههه

----------


## نصراء

ممكن نعرف شوه ؟
ع الخاص بليز 
ووومشكورة

----------


## بنت الشوامس

Ana b3ad. Aba a3rf. Blezzzzzzzzzz

----------


## همس المشاعر 1

أففففففف ،، لا اتخبرين عن التأخير ،، غصــه ،،
ممكن اعرف الحركة ^^

----------


## الوردةالبيضاء

ومنكم نستفيد 
ياليت اتخبريني الطريقة 
جزاج الله ألفخير

----------


## ملاك بروحها

خخخخخ انا بعد اباها لان اذا ريلي سواها وتأخر راح اسويها لة ×خخخخخ شريرة

----------


## فندييييييي

اناااااااا ابااااا بلللللليززز

----------


## غوانـــي

me too

thanks

----------


## sOr

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## دوا العوق

شو هالحركه ؟؟

----------


## المخفيه

لو سمحتي انا بعد :Smile:  خخخخ

----------


## [..دانــة..]

مي توو

----------


## نقنوقة

ME 2 SIS.

----------


## bntuae1

طرشيلي ع الخاص

----------


## miss dxb_89

mb chana ra3yat almaw'6o0o3 sawatlna 6af >.<
lo0o0o0ol  :Big Grin:

----------


## وهج الإمارات

ممكن تفيدنا ..

----------


## عيون علي

meeeeeee tooooooo

----------


## businesswoman

طرشيلي غلى الخاص

----------


## حزينة زايد

وانا بعد

----------


## أم حمد 2004

الغالية
قوليلنا السر

----------


## solbi

ممكن تطرشين لي ع الخاص

جزاج الله خير .. مقدما  :Smile:

----------


## دمووووع

هههههههههههه 
انا بعد  :Smile:

----------


## الغاوويه

انا اباها

----------


## softqueen

طرشيها لي بلييييييييييييييييييز ابا اعرف

----------


## TOOOTA_XX

طرشيلي ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## CoOol girl

أنا بعد أبا أعرف

----------


## نصراء

طرشيلي ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## برنسيسة الكون

خلاص كلناااااااا قولي ع العام وخلاص.. لان كلنا نبا نعرف ويمكن نستفيييد

----------


## حضرمية

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## حرم دبلوماسي

طرشيلي بلييز

----------


## اوهــــــــــام

طرشيلي ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## همس المشاعر 1

انا بعد ^^

----------


## ام داانه

ابغيها ع الخاص

----------


## عوق زاخر

وانا بعد فديتج طرشيلي

----------


## سكرحلو

مرجبا الغاليه عجبني الموضوع الي طارحتنه ممكن اعرف شوه الطريقه او الحركه ولا عليج امر الغاليه علي الخاص

----------


## فطـــامي 750

ممكن اعرف شو الحركه

----------


## m!ss prestige

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

can u send it to me pleez

----------


## بنت الهواجر

انا بعد ابا طرشيلي

----------


## malo7

*ممكن اعرف شو النصيحه*

----------


## قلب_حساس

يانا فظوول شو الكلمه"ملقوفه"هع^^

----------


## صدى الامارات

انا بعد ابا اعرف مكن اطرشيلى الغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## ربشه

ممكن الخلطه السريه فديتج

----------


## دلوعة قلبه

ماعليج كلافه الغلا .. ممكن اتخبريني ع الخاص ^^

----------


## رمش الجتال

مي توووووو•~

----------


## خواطر مدفونة

ابااااها بليييييز

----------


## يارب انصرني

طرشيلي ع الخاص حبوبة

----------


## BaBy Dl3

أنا بعد ابغيها

 :Smile:

----------


## نوف20

وانا بعد ابها 


تسلمين الغالية ع الموضوع الرائعة

----------


## KFK-GRL

> وانا بعد ابها 
> 
> 
> تسلمين الغالية ع الموضوع الرائعة

----------


## ام ريم 44

وانا بعد الغالية

----------


## فطــامــي

و اأنا بعد ابى أعرف

----------


## نونه وبس

لوول
عثره
هب
ريلي
الوحيد
اللي
يتاخر

----------


## كثبان رملية

وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

----------


## زهرة الود

وانا بعد ابيهااا ..

----------


## اللاوند

طرشيلي عالخاص إذا صدق منها فايده!!!!!

----------


## كيوت الغلا

لو سمحتي اختي طرشيلي النصيحه

----------


## ريماس@

انا اريدها على الخاص لوسمحتي

----------


## ام شعرغجري

اند مي 
لو سمحتي

----------


## السندبادة

وانا بعد  :Smile:

----------


## ونه الم

وانا بعد اباها

----------


## ام ميرة انا

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة الغالية

----------


## القطوه19

أَنِـْاً بعد أريددددددد

----------


## الدبوية

اترياها 
ربي يوفقج

----------


## حلوه وقموره

انا ابيها وثانكس

----------


## معدني اصيل

..................................................

----------


## أحلام المنى

وأناااااااااااااااااااااااااا بعد

----------


## زيت وزعتر

اريد الحركة الغاليه

----------


## قمر الزمن

وانا بعد

----------


## أسااامي

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...1#post26272411

اختي من متى طالبتها منج ولين الحين ما وصلتني والرسايل عندج زحمه

لو وحدة من الخوات اللي حصلت الطريقة تطرشها لي يكون احسن حتى ما يصير ضغط عليج

----------


## بابايا

طرشيلي على الخاص

----------


## O أنشودة O

:Smile: 

Me 2

----------


## ~Eyes Ahmed~

أنا بعد أبها

----------


## صدمت الأيام

ممكن أعرف الحركة

----------


## بنوتة اماراتي

وانا بعد اباها بليز

----------


## jar7e.3meeg

مي تووو بليييييز طرشييييلي

----------


## umm_omar77

> وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

----------


## ~P!Nk~

اتريا تطرشيلي الحركة سويتي

----------


## تاليا

me too

----------


## &ورد جوري&

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## alw9laweya_22

أبي اعرفها

----------


## اخريشه

هلا انــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــا بعد اترياج على الخاص

----------


## N.M.F.M

مشكوره وطرشيها ع الخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## Snforah

ممكن اطرشين لي ع الخاص

----------


## حلم ليل

وانا بعد ابا اعرف الحركة

----------


## ام حمدة

يمكن اتطرشينلي

----------


## Miss Sam

مي توووو

----------


## شوااااخ

ممكن اطرشيلي الحركة على الخاص ؟

----------


## $شيخة$

*طرشيلنا الحركة عالخاص الغالية انتظرج*

----------


## براءة طفله

اختي طرشي لي لحركه

----------


## همسة الحب2

حبيبتي بغيت اعرف شو هالحركة

----------


## ريـــــــم

شو هي الحركه ؟!

----------


## ندى_1979

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## بيداء الخليج

طرشيها لي يالغاليه

----------


## ام علالي

لا تنسيني انا بعد ابا اعرف الحركه الخطييييييييره ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## حواري 09

والله ياني فضول مع انه ريلي فديته نادر مايسهر 
او يتاخر بالليل وعشرته حلوه .. بس الواحد يستفسد

----------


## el5ood

meeeeeeee tooooooooo

----------


## صاحبه السياده

يا ريت تمسحين الرسائل الصندوق مليان و ممكن النصيحة لعلها تنفع الكثير من الناس بعد فضل الله أولا و ثم اتخاذ الأسباب الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## روح محمد

انا بعد....................لوسمحتي

----------


## غرشوبة حبيبي

ممكن اعرفهااا

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

انا بعد ابا

----------


## đł3.šтчłıšн

ماوصلتنا النصيحه للحييين  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bent%Albdwan

اناااااا بعد ابي اعرف يمكن استفيد

----------


## أم سعيد رميثي

ابااااااااااااااااااااها بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## بنت الحبار

ممكن اعررررف النصيحة لاني محتاجتهاااا

----------


## شحط

ممكن الحركه

----------


## موزة الغفلي

للرفع

----------


## مارمريتا

كلنا نبا نعرف هالحركه ،، طرشي لي بليييز

----------


## m!!!s

انا بعد ابا اعرف طرشيلي

ثانكس مقدما

----------


## Dala3uae

ما طرشتيلي شي انا اتريا

----------


## شهد الظاهري

خبرينـآاآاآا .. )) خخخ

----------


## &المزيونه&

اناا بعد................ثاااانكس مقدماااااااااااا

----------


## Zary

لوووول هاي احسن طريقة للرفع، بس اختي اكيد عندج زحمة صندوق الرسايل، اكتبيه عل العام ليش مكلفة عل نفسج و محيرة حليلهم البنات، لا تصعبين عل الخوات ، عندج نصيحة قوليها و لا شو يا المشرفات

----------


## بين نارين

استغفر الله اثاري الرياييل كلهم نفس الشي 

وي اللهم لا تبلينا 

^^

----------


## أم_سارة

جزاك الله الف خير..

بس ممكن تحطينها عالعام لانه الكل وده يستفيد...

و اذا مش ممكن عالعام...


بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز رسليها لي عالخاص بس ضروري.
 :Ast Green:

----------


## dal0003t.A

انااااااااااااااااا بعد ابااااا 
بليز .. طرشي ع الخاص ^^

----------


## so0ondos

هلا حبيبتي 

مشكووورة انا داشة على زوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااج وابى استفيد منج

----------


## غريبة المشاعر

Me too

----------


## سوسو الانيقة

ممكن عالخاص اختي

----------


## *غرنوقه*

انا طلبت ... ما وصلي شي ...

----------


## Mooj RAK

وانا بعد

----------


## سمورة رااك

انا ريلي مااايتاخر واايد بس مراااااات بس ممكن اتفيديني بالنصيحه

----------


## شيوخ الامارات

وانا بعد ابغي اعرف

----------


## بنت الجنيبي

ممكن اطرشين الطريقه

----------


## بوح الضمير

وانا بعد ^^

----------


## ناسيه نعالها

وانا بعد خل نستفيد خخخ

----------


## امي ثم امي

أبيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## وتمضي الايام

بليز عالخاص

----------


## عروس البدو

ممكن حبيبتي اطرشيلي

----------


## deamn2005

انا بعد اريدها

----------


## مجنونة راشد

بلييييييييييييييييز اباها

----------


## ilmiss_kissli

اباها ع الخاص بليزز

----------


## امونه

نترياج عزيزتي عالخاص

----------


## MADY

ابا اعرف خخ

----------


## miss 2ta

also me ><

----------


## العفريتة

ممكن اعرف الحركة

----------


## мιѕѕ gυ¢¢ι

انا كتبت لج من فتره.. صدق ابا اعرف.. عاد ان شاء الله صدق مفيده..
خبرينا ^^

----------


## wafa123

وانا ودي اعرف ومشكوووره مقدما

----------


## وجـدان

انا بعد ابي اعرف شو هالحركه

----------


## ميثاني وميمي

ممكن اعرف شو هي

----------


## رهوي

ممكن اعرف شو الحركه ؟

----------


## همس الليل84

ممكن شو الحركه ع الخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## حطموک اقلبے

ME 2 ARED A3RAF

----------


## +حلوه موت+

وانا بعد ابا اعرررف

----------


## عن الصدعه

وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

----------


## ام مودي82

وان بعد ابيها بس كيف بسرعه بليييييييييز

----------


## غلا راكـ 3

الغاليه افيييدينا .. يزاج الله الف خير ..

تواصلي ع الخاص لو سمحتي ^^"

----------


## ~amo0on~

وانا بعد ابا هالنصييييحه 

بلييييز

----------


## شوق الظبي

ممكن النصيحه اختي

----------


## آلْمـيث

شو الحركة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حلا راك

شو الحركه

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

انا بعد ابغي اعرف =)

----------


## d00da

ارجوج انا ابا النصيحه بااسرع وقت

----------


## قطوة العين

mee tooooo

----------


## ..الـزيـن..

مرحبااا

الغلا شو الحركه فيدينااا

----------


## الوفيه دوووم

انا بعد ابيهااااااااا..............

----------


## غرور الكادي

صراحة ريلي ما يتأخر العكس تماما يرقد قبل اليهال ههههههه

بس بغيت الحركة احتياط للمستقبل

----------


## islam girl

أبا اعرف كم بتلحقين اطرشين 
ممكن النصيحة ومشكورة

----------


## ..V!P..

شو هي ^^

----------


## ×سمحاويه×

الغاليه ممكن اعرف شو النصيحه!!!

----------


## uaedream96

مرحبااا

الغلا شو الحركه فيدينااا

----------


## فتاة جلفار

خبرينا  :12 (61):

----------


## قلبي تعب منك

وانا بععععععععععد ابي بليز طرشيلي

----------


## umhamdan2009

ممكن أعرف شو الحركة؟!

----------


## دروب الهنا

انا بعد ابي اعرف..
مشكورة..

----------


## lala31

> وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

----------


## السيده الصغيره

انا بعد ابا اعرف

----------


## @الحلا كله@

ممكن الحركه
زيادة الخير زين

----------


## غامضة

ممكنَ آعرررف الحركه َ  :Smile:

----------


## ام عبد الرحمان6

ممكن الحركه
زيادة الخير زين

----------


## ظبية الغربيه

ابا اعرف شوه الحركه ..؟

----------


## بنت_دبي_وبس

يالا طرشي

----------


## احلى بنوته...

يلا عاد طرشي

----------


## باربي الإمارات

وانا بعد

----------


## kidaho0om

إذا ممكن أنا بعد ابااااها

----------


## وعد الغرام

وانا بعد ابها بليز على الخااااص

----------


## قلبي معاه

اناا اباها

----------


## јч£iεţ

انااا ابااهااا

----------


## $$ أم سعود $$

وانا بعد

----------


## سارونه

*انا ابي ....*

----------


## لذة انتقام

وانا بعد ابغي على الخاص

----------


## نعنوشه

انا بعد اباها

----------


## هنوف القلب

مي تو لو ماعليج امر ..

----------


## sweetylina

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## Bent_oboh3

Me too pleeeeeaze

W 

Thanks alot ganatee

----------


## شهيق

مي تو.,.

----------


## سارة -22

طرشيلنا النصيحه يزاج الله خير

----------


## taaaz

وانا بعد

----------


## الغــ_ــلا

واناااا 

احسن لو حطيتيها ع العام ابرك خخخ

----------


## *فرااااشة*

اممممممممم

وانا بعد
وديييييييي اعرف
يمكن ينفع

----------


## al_alia

me toooo

----------


## ام عتوق

me toooo

----------


## الحبرالسري

بليز طرشي لي عالخاص

----------


## حنايا؟؟؟

me toooooo

----------


## حزن قلبي

و انا بعد ان شاء الله تنفع

----------


## xoxo

وانا ابغيها

----------


## وجدان2

ممكن ع الخاااص 



:::::::::::::::

----------


## 5yalah

ممكن اعرف شو الفكره

----------


## KFK-GRL

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## حنين1212

ممكن ترسله بليييييييز

----------


## رموش من ذهب

ممكن اعرف شو هالحركه؟؟؟؟

----------


## أمانينا

ممكن النصيحة من بعد إذنج؟
 :12 (45):  :12 (45):  :12 (45): 
 :Ozkorallah:

----------


## shamma78

وانا بعد أباها ع الخاص

----------


## لمايه

ممكن اعرف

----------


## H + S = LOVE

شو هي الطريقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مستعجل

----------


## ام شواخ

خبرينا شو هاي الحركة

----------


## حزن 200

وانا بعد أبيها ....؟؟؟؟

----------


## زعيمة العين

بعد انا ممكن تقوليلي شوو هالحركة؟؟؟!!!

----------


## أم المزيونه33

وأنا بعد أبغي النصيحه والحركه على. الخاص

----------


## شجون 33

ليش ماشي وصلني ع الخااص 


احسج مسويه للموضووع طاااااف ..

يا اختي يا انج تكتبيينها ع العاام ولا فالبدايه ما تقوليين الي يبي يقولي بطرشها لكم ع الخااص ..

و السمووحه

----------


## *عســـولة*

اناااا بعد ابا اعرررف

----------


## فراولة 1

> أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## @ريم الفلا@

انا ابى اعرف شو هل حركه

----------


## برقع فوشي

ممكن ؟؟..

----------


## دلع وصلآويه

آنآ بعد آبآهآ آ آ آ آ 
لو سمحتي ع آلخآص . . . 
و مشكورهـ حبيبتي . . . ربي يحفظج . . .
ر=

----------


## حبيبة فلان

انا من رايي تحطينها عالعام !! 
شدراج ان الكل معرس يمكن حد يطرش من باب الفضول لووول
والله أعلم  :Smile:  .. ان بعض الظن إثم ..

----------


## حبي w

و انا بعد الله لا يحرمج الأجر...

----------


## الخدمونية

وانا بعد لو سمحتي

----------


## نبـ ض بحـر

اوييييه اشكثر وصل ردود ماشاء الله
وانا اول وآخر وحده تبي تعرف هههههه بس تراني ملقووفه و اعترف ههههههه 
بس ابي اعرف للمستقبل يعني طرشي على خاص وفكينا من فضووول هههههههه

----------


## بنوته2002

me toooo

----------


## عويشوه

me tooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## عويشوه

me toooooooooooooooooo

----------


## دلووعتي

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ابي الحركة لوسمحتي ممكن اطرشيها

----------


## زنجبيله

انا بعد ابها

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

شو الحركه

----------


## امانييي

ممكن اعرف شو الحل انا مو بس يسهر خخخخ اخسسسسسسسس بوايد بس الله كريم

----------


## فيافي 123

بلييييز انابعد

----------


## umkhalifah 7

الحركة فديتج بليييز

----------


## JOREY

انا اريد اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## red door

ابغي الحركه بليييييييز طرشيها عالخاص

----------


## @مشاكسه@

تصدقين كل مره اشوف هالموضوع و لا ادشه 

اليوم عاد قلت ادش و اشوف سو السالفه 

طلع في سر كبيييييير


يلا انا بعد ابا اعرف خبرررريني

----------


## anjo0od

> تصدقين كل مره اشوف هالموضوع و لا ادشه 
> 
> اليوم عاد قلت ادش و اشوف سو السالفه 
> 
> طلع في سر كبيييييير
> 
> 
> يلا انا بعد ابا اعرف خبرررريني

----------


## الكـــــاذي

خبريني شو هالحركه والله يجزيج كل خير

----------


## وصايف خلي

أبا اعرف

----------


## انا الغلا كله

ياليت اطرشينها لي

----------


## حرم القيواني

> مي تو

----------


## ~ روج أحمر ~

احسها نكته . . ؟


أتريا ع الخاص . . ؟

----------


## سلطه حلوه

وانا بعد اريدها

----------


## غزيـل

ممكن اعرف الحركه

----------


## frawla's

ممكن اتطرشيلي

----------


## مس فيونكا

انا ابا اعرف ها الحركه

----------


## سلام ـه

وانا ابا أعرف

----------


## فديتني شمة

Please I need it urgently

----------


## قصايد^^

ابغي اعرف ^_^

----------


## احسااس غاالي

انا بعد أريد أعرفها .. إذا ممكن ..

----------


## حـــور

ابا اطرشيلي علخاص

----------


## مربط الجن

طرشيلي ع الخاص اذا ممكن بليز

----------


## ريييوم

فيني فضول أعرف الطريقه ممكن اطرشيلي

----------


## سينابون

ممكن اعرف

----------


## قلب عمار

MEEEEEEEEEEEEE........TOOOOOOO

----------


## night dreem

ممكن اعرف هالحركة^^ مشكورة

----------


## بينكش

للرفع

----------


## الأمل الساطع

ابااااااااا الحرررررررركه حبوووووووووبه ع الخاص ..  :Big Grin:

----------


## shahadm

me tooooooooooo
على الخاص

----------


## كلي هيبه

الحمدلله ريلي موووول ما يتاخر برع ماشاء الله..
بس لو مافيه مانع خبريني الحركه يمكن تنفع مب شرط يسهر..
ابيها گ تغير ههههههـ..

----------


## umm_omar77

لو سمحت ابي التفاصيل

----------


## خـــوالي

> ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## حلاوة دلع

ابا اعرف شو الحركة .. بليييييييييز..

----------


## ماي ورد!!

خبريييييييينا بلييييييييييييييز و لج الاجر

----------


## امر تاج ورناد

الله يوفقك انا محتاجة النصحية جدا زوجي كل يوم بره وتعبت من كثر الكلام ولا فايدة

----------


## ـالڜامڛيـَه ،

ياني فضوول خخخخ 
طرشي لي ع الخــاص ^^
ومشكووورة مقدمــا

----------


## mi$$ memo

وانا بعد
ت

----------


## أطيب الناس

انا ريلي وايد يسهر ياليت تفيدني

----------


## MAme

طرشية ...جزاج الله خير ...

----------


## المؤمنة بالله

وانا بععععععععععععععععععععععععععد

----------


## ضي القمر..

:Frown:  من متى اقولج ابى النصيحه يا كلي براءه  :Frown:

----------


## حلم الذكرى

مي توو

----------


## درة دار زايد

بنت خالو يالسه حذالي .. واتسلم عليج واتقولج تباااااها ^.*

----------


## (الموز)

اكيد نيغيها
على الخاص

----------


## faatima

وانا اباها بعد

----------


## أم خليل

آِآِآِآِآِآِآِآِآِ

----------


## $$ أم سعود $$

ما ترد علينا راعية الموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ℓσηєℓу ©

راعية الموضووع توهقتت ^_*

----------


## ماغيرها

وانا بعد ابي اعررررررررررررررررررف

----------


## m.dxb88

طررشيلي مرات يسوويها ههه

----------


## كعبيهـ vip

وانا بعد ابي اعرف ^^

----------


## فوفو2008

ممكن اعرف

----------


## زهور الوادي

وانا بعد لوسمحتي

----------


## بيداء الخليج

طرشي لي ع الخاص

----------


## al3enawya 999

طرشيلي انا بعد ع الخاص

----------


## كشوووه

قوليلي شو الحركه لوول

----------


## ريحانـه

me to

----------


## أمـ عمران

me 2

 :Big Grin:

----------


## bdrooh

وأنا بعد ممكن ع الخاص

----------


## babaty

ابغي الحركه

----------


## جود الجود

إذا ممكن أنا بعد أبا أعرف...

----------


## فط فط 83

فديتج الغاليه بغيت أعرف الحركه 
الله يوفق كل وحده مع ريلها 
والله يهديهم يارب

----------


## حرم المرزوقي

طرشيلي اختي

----------


## رتاج راك

أباها عيني

----------


## [email protected]@القلب@@H

ممكن اطرشيلي حبوبه

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## نـــوار

انا بعد اباها 
ممكن اطرشيلي اياها...

----------


## الكعبيه

انا بعد طرشي لي الحركه يمكن تنفع ويا ريلي....

----------


## فركتوز

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

بمووت اذا ما عرفت خخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## Дζ-βηҒşάдј

انا اباه طرشيلي

----------


## ام عيون.

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## s n f o r a

ممكن اعرفها ... لان ريلي دوم برع

----------


## softqueen

محد طرشها لي ع الخاص

وايد ترييت

طرشولي حبايبي

----------


## شما العمران

ممكن لو سمحتي ,, طرشيلي

----------


## همس المشأعر

ويننننننننننننننج؟

----------


## دلوعه خموس

ممكن أطرشي الحركه 
يا أم الحركات

----------


## غلى الروح

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## بنت دارالزيـن

ممكن النصيحه ..

----------


## جروح حزينه

أبغيها ع الخاص لوتكرمتى

----------


## يتيمة أبوها حي

وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

هاي ثاني مرة اطرشلج ما وصلني شي منج بلييييييييز

----------


## سيده الوادى

ممكن انا بعد طرشى لى

----------


## المهجه

وانا بعد ابا اعرف ممكن تطرشيلي عالخاص^^ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## قايده الغزلان

ما وصلني شي لين الحين 

اتريى النصيحة

----------


## خفاياالروح

مرحبا اختي لو محطتنها على العام احسن لج ماراح تتفيجين تردين وحده وحده واتمنى تخبريني

----------


## قلب ألماسي

أترياج عالخاص حبوبة ^^

----------


## ترانيم المحبه

بتتعبين وانتي ترسلين ههههههههه لو ريحتي عمرج وكتبتيهاا 

مي تو ابا اعرف شالسالفه مع ان ريلي بيتوووتي

----------


## ماريانا

Me too
I want to know

----------


## Um Shai5h

حمستيني ممكن عالخاص

----------


## ميرال

me22222222222222222

----------


## شوق بدع زايد

ممكن ع الخاص
يارب اتفييييدنا

----------


## سماء العين

ممكن الحركة ....

----------


## المهر الاصيل

أنا بعد أبا أعرف

----------


## فتاة العين

ـ ابا اعرف والله يجزيج خير

----------


## &أم غـيـث&

وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

----------


## غلا بوظبي22

انتظر الحل السحري ع الخااااااااااااااص يمكن احتااااااااجه

----------


## علااااية

انتظرج على الخاص

----------


## !! بنت دبي !!

لو تسكرون الموضوع احسن

----------


## احلـ حب ـى

> انتظرج على الخاص

----------


## راعية_دبي

شو الحركه بعد

----------


## loonely

وانااااااااا بعد

----------


## ~الشوق~

وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

ربي يفتح عليج دنيا وآخره

----------


## sulmar

هلا اختي ..
ممكن النصايح؟؟؟

----------


## um_shahd

* ريلي مايسهر برع وااايد
بس لقافه لطوارىء
هههههههههههههههههههه
طرشيلي*

----------


## ~(*_*)~

ممكن ع الخاص بلييز

----------


## هنات الرؤؤح

ممكن.....

----------


## قمر الحاره

ممكن أعرف شو هي الحركه

لني والله أعاني من الخاطر

----------


## loonely

حبيبتي ما وصلي شي الين الحين

----------


## *ام حمد*

Me to

----------


## عسوله وبس

انا بعد ابها

بليز

----------


## نور زوجها

الحمدلله ريلي ما يسهر  :Smile: 

لكن أختي تعاني من هالمشكلة يا ليت تراسليني عالخاص حسب نفيدها ولج الأجر  :Smile:

----------


## um a7madaany

لاتبخلين علي

محتاجتنهاااا لو فيها افادة


ربي يوفقج

----------


## سيده خوخه

وانا بعد

----------


## Rahooy

خبرينا^^

----------


## أحلى أبتسامه

هلا الغاليه، ممكن تخبريني شوهالحركه!!!!!!

----------


## همس البحوور

الحمدالله ريلي من عقب العشاء مايظهر بس دقني الفضول أعرف الحركة بخبر ربيعاتي اللي يعانن أخاف يكون مقلب هههههههههه

----------


## مهرووووووه

خبريني .. ابا اعرف

----------


## #وجدان#

صحيح انه ريلي ما يتأخر واايد ..

لكن الاحتياط واجب .. طرشيها عشان المستقل ..

الله يرزقج الذريه الصالحه

----------


## shaima22

انا بعد ابااا


^_^

----------


## Sweetlady

طرشيلنا الله يخليييج

----------


## hind25

وانا انا ابى اعرف وان شاء الله اتفيج واقدر اسويها وان شاء الله ريلى يكون من النوع اللى ينفع معاه هالحركات خخخخخ

----------


## لو أهمك

الحمدلله ريلي خميس وجمعه وسبت عندنا .<< بس لي ولعياله

يعوضنا لانه طول الاسبوع فالدوااام


بس بكون ملقووفه طرشيها لي ع الخااص فيني فضووول هع

----------


## βĔŇt ûǻĘ

> ريلي يوم برع احسن لي من يوم يكون فالبيت خخخخخخخخخخ احسه لصقه ههههه


ههههههههههههههه الله يسخر لكم ازواجكم

----------


## امـ حموديـ 28

فديتج والله انا وايد محتاجتنها

----------


## kly 7rkat

ممكن اطرشيلي وانا ريلي زعلااان مني

----------


## شيخة البدو

وانا بعد اباها

----------


## ام زايد##

ممكن اعرف هالحركة^^ مشكورة

----------


## ام_كشة

أنا بعد ابي اعرف

----------


## نوفان النيادي

ثانكس ع الموضوع
انا بعد بغيتها

----------


## قطرات السعادة

وأنا بعد

----------


## أول العنقود

Me too plz

----------


## شوق الوله

فديتج طرشيها على الخاص

----------


## So_Sweet

> me toooo

----------


## MS.dla3

ممكن اعرف الحركه

----------


## رووضه

ممكمن اعرف الحركه اختيه

----------


## عسووولـــة

ممكن اعرف الحركه

----------


## اميره صغيره

انا ابيها بعد  :Smile:

----------


## ام-مريم

ماشالله كل رياييلكم يسهرون بره وما يقولولكم كلمه حلوه 
انا الحمدلله من الله ريلي ما يحب يسهر ابدا ومن الريايييل الي يحب العايله يعني حياته كلها انا وهو وابنتي وولدي الله لا يغيره ابدا علينا ادعولنا

----------


## وحيده بزماني2

هههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## đł3.šтчłıšн

ماوصلنا شي ع الخاص  :Smile:

----------


## احلى شحيه

ممكن :

----------


## نبض الصحاري

ممكن اطرشينها لو ماعليج اماره

----------


## أمرأه

وانا بعد ابيهااااااااااا

----------


## شروق 2003

انـــا بعد . . وان شاء الله تفيدنا

ومشكوره فديتج

----------


## ارجوانيه

خبريني على الخاص

----------


## نورالحياة

انا بعد

----------


## m.dxb88

من متى طالتنها منج ولا طرشتيلي

----------


## بنت منصوري

ممكن اعرف الحركة

----------


## ~ دلوعة ~

مي توووووووووو

----------


## Bent_oboh3

ممكن اطرشينها لو ماعليج اماره

----------


## دروب الخير

وانا بعد ابيها

----------


## ماماة الامارات

بالانتظار

وشكرا جزيلا يا حلوة

----------


## نجوووود

أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## السندبادة

ممكن اطرشيلي :Smile:

----------


## بنت$الشيخ

انا بعد ابى

----------


## أم الأفكار

خبريني شو هالحركه فضوووووول عالخاص مشكورة

----------


## دلع بزياده

هلا ختيه 
ممكن اطرشينها عسى انها تنفعنا

----------


## BNaT_DxB

Me too

----------


## AD Classic

> ممكن اطرشينها لو ماعليج اماره

----------


## asoola55

ممكن عالخاص لو سمحتي

----------


## لولوة عمان

وانا بعد

----------


## دموع تبتسم

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## @بدويه@

انا اريد اعرف النصيحه

----------


## مواااز2008

وانا بعدابيها
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بيض الديك

ممكن اعرف

----------


## قمرة

أنا بعآآآآآآآآآآآآآد أباها

----------


## AmOoOna7

انا بعد

----------


## غندورة دبي

يزاج الله خير مقدما .. أبا أعرف هالسر ههههههه  :Smile:

----------


## غلا بوماايد

الغالية ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## دلوو ووعة

وانا اريدها !!

----------


## fasfoos

طرشيلي حبووبة

----------


## salwah

انا بعد ابيها ابي ريلي يقول لي كلمه حلوه او بوسه بدون ما اطلب منه

----------


## د.فطامي

me 2 :$

----------


## خواطر مدفونة

ابا الحركة فديتج

----------


## أم حمدة2008

بس أنا ما أبغي أعرف !!!!!!

----------


## خميسيه

ترشيلي بسرعه الفزعه

----------


## طيفة

مي تو 
ع الخاص

----------


## مودية بوظبي

ابااااااااااااا اعرف 

طرشيلي ع الخااص

----------


## ساره العيناويه

*انا ما اباها ... ما منهم فايده تصلحين شي يخترب شي ما ينفع معاهم غير* 
*ال* 




*واذا نفعت معاج .. ابئي ابليني على قوله المصرين ...*

----------


## misses sultan

واناااااااااااااا بعد ابغي

----------


## شيخة الحلوات،

و انا بعد اباها ..

----------


## sho sha

وانا بعد
الله يجزاج خير

----------


## نبض أحمد

وانا بعد ابا اعرفهااا

----------


## نور*دبي

ممكن اعرف بليز ؟؟

----------


## Dunia Obaidy

ابي الحركة لوسمحتي ممكن اطرشيها على الخاص

----------


## Dunia Obaidy

ابي الحركة لوسمحتي ممكن اطرشيها

----------


## كلي برآءه

بنات خلاص محد يرآسلني انه يبيهآ 

تعبت وانآ اطرش 

والله هللللللللكت 

السموحه منكم 

بليز لاحد يطلبهآ مني 

لاني ما رآح ارد ع حد 

ما فيني كل ييومين اكتبت 
سجلتهآ عندي بالورد بس تفرمت لاـآبي 


السسسسسموحه منكم بليز محد يطرش لي رسآله يطلب بهآ

----------


## مس مريكل

مييي تو

----------


## لولوة عمان

اختي ريحي نفسك واكتبيها هنيه تاخذين اجر فينا والسموحه

----------


## غــزلان

يالله لاتكسرين بخاطرنا 
اكتبيها 
نبيها

----------


## سوسورورو

ممكن تطرشيها ع الخاص

----------


## memestore

ممكن أطرشيلي ع الخاص

----------


## شمشوم

meeeeee tooooooooooo

----------


## فطمطم

ابي الحركة لوسمحتي ممكن اطرشيها

----------


## دلوعه خموس

ممكن أعرف شو الحركه يمكن الله يهديه

----------


## مناة العين

وانا بعد ابا اعرف

----------


## فراشة UAQ

مي 2 ابا اعرف بليز

----------


## ام ميودي2

انا بعد طرشيلي الله يزيد

----------


## miss.H

طرشيلي الحركه الغاليه

----------


## دفوووشه

انا ابا اعرفهاااااااااااااااا ضروري

----------


## فساتيني

send to me ^^

----------


## فساتيني

> بنات بلييز لا حد يطرش لي يبي الحركه الموضوع قديم .. تعببببببت وانآ اطرش



سوري مانتبهت


ههههه


خلاص ولاتزعلين لاتطرشين

----------


## عـــلايه راك

meeeeee tooooooooooo

----------


## pretty girl..

نبــى الحركــة ^ــ^

----------


## سوارة

*


ســــوارهـــ

اماراتي اسمج في السماء عالي*

----------


## alw9laweya_22

طرشي لي

----------


## 3imiya

انا ابغي اعرف الطريقه بلييييز

----------


## فونية

وأنا بعد ابا الحركة

----------


## loole

انا اريد ماعليج اامر
ويزاج الله خير

----------


## سهير الطرف

ممكن اعرف شو الحركة

----------


## الغاوويه

ابى الحركه ومشكوره

----------


## ام شهــد

ممكن اعرف

----------


## بسيمة

يمكن اطرشيلية الحركه ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## عيوز دلع

طرشيلي اياها لاتسوين لي طاف بظربج هههههه

----------


## سينيوريتا ~

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام علييج كلهن وراج انا الوحيده ما با

----------


## no12

الله يرزقج الذرية الصالحة ممكن الحركة

----------


## دلال 25

وانااااااااااا بعد ^_^

----------


## aloshe

I want to know ehat to do
send it me please 
thanks

----------


## ام الغاوي

mee toooooo

----------


## صابونة

انا بعد

----------


## الماركه شما

طرشي لي

----------


## الريم الحشيم

ابا النصيحه على الخاص لو ماعليج امر

----------


## أم ذياب..

هلا خيتو اتريا ردج على الخاص وتسلمين

----------


## منـوة العيـن

وانا بعد

----------


## الياسيه20

صح ان ريلي ما يسهر برع الحمد لله ..


بس الاحتياط واجب ^^

ممكن اطرشيلي ع الخاص فديتج؟؟

----------


## شوقي أنا

شنو الحركه؟؟؟

----------


## miss-cool

Me too plz

----------


## PurpLeDuffYz

ممكن اطرشيلي ع الخاص فديتج؟؟

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

وأنا بعد لو تكتبيها على العام احسن شو رايج السموحه منج

----------


## أم نهيـان

شوووو الحركة؟؟

----------


## |هديل الحمام|

meee too plz

----------


## عـروس 2010

انا بعد ابغي اعرف الحركه بليز طرشيها لي عالخاص .. لو تكتبينها عالعام احسن بعد عشان الكل يستفيد

----------


## Just.Me

مي توو

----------


## nora1234

> أبغيها عالخاص ومشكورة

----------


## موزاااانه

أنا وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد متفيجه 

طرشيلي إياها فديتج

----------


## موزاااانه

تخيلج ألحين هو طالع برع

----------


## دار المحبين

ممكن تطرشيها لي علي الخاص عزيزتي

----------


## جرووووح

واناااااااااااااااااااااااااا بعد

----------


## Romantic

me tooooooooo

----------


## بدون احساس@

شو الحركة ابا اعرف

----------


## راعية البنتلي

مي توووووووو

----------


## عفاررى

ممكن اعرف الحركه

----------


## شيترا

ممكن اعرف شو الحركه

----------


## عذاري 2008

انا بعد ابي

----------


## ro0o7y2003

ممكن الطريقه

----------


## ام ســعــد

Me too

----------


## no love

ابغيييها

----------


## lipstick

وانا بعد  :Smile:

----------


## om_mansooor

اباها الحركة لو سحمتي  :Smile:

----------


## نوف الطائي

شو فيهم الملاقيف خخخ
ابى اعرف عسب يوم ازوج ولا سمح الله طلع ريلي من هالنوع اعرف شو اسوي

----------


## عليا بنت سيف

شو هالحركة بعد 
طرشي لي أختي خل نجرب

----------


## الأريج

لحقيني الغالية بالنصيحة

----------


## ذربة المعاني2

شووو الحركة

----------


## علـآآآيه

انا بعد ابيهـآآآ ^,^

----------


## مزوونة

لو سمحتي
شووو الحركة

----------


## ومضه

انا بعد طرشييييييييييييليييي على الخااص ..

----------


## بنوتة85

الغالية ممكن اعرف الحركة ..

----------


## فزووولها

mEEEEEEEEEEEE tOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## ليلى لولا

وانا بعد زوجي مطفرني حيل

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

اكتفي من الردود

يغلق

----------

